# Good Kernel Suggestions For Sense. (Maybe Roms)



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I am trying out sense again, am wondering what would be a kernel that has good battery life performance isn't as huge a concern usually as they all perform reasonably wely. I am on Zeus 1.3 with ziggys newest and am not terribly impressed vs. Aosp. 
Also any BFS kernels for sense or aosp I used to run drods but he.is.gone and tthe zoom kernel isn't.updated very frequently and.still is a sorta.buggy.on my phone.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

wrong section


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow I was looking at releases and got a little n00b. Sorry. Mods please move this.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

imo's sense kernel in batt. saver mode == awesome battery life.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

If your on zeus i find that the stock kernel is the best...


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> If your on zeus i find that the stock kernel is the best...


Agreed. Tried them all and the stock kernel is the best on my phone. Maybe not in terms of benchmarks, but in real world use its a winner.

Also if you are looking for that aosp feel with the features of skyraider, I find that adw.ex runs absolutely beautifully on top of sr zeus and looks spectacular with the ics adw theme.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I just read your title 2/3 Kief 1/3 leaf. Lol


----------

